# McMahon Sinker Slide Group Buy--Update



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

All checks and non postal money orders have cleared my bank. The order will be placed this week and it takes about 6 days for me to get them. When I receive them they will be shipped in the order I received payment.


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks Mike, looking forward to putting them to use.


----------



## DrumBum (Apr 25, 2013)

Awesome! Can't wait.

Thanks again Mike


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

thank you


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

UPDATE....I got the snaps in yesterday and after waiting almost 2 weeks because of their inventory. They got rushed to fill orders and sent the wrong size and shorted me half the order. I called and pitched a fit and they will make it right but I have to send these back and they will send the right ones.

Anyone wanting to cancel and get a refund i will understand just let me know thru PM. These are going back in the mail Monday and it will take 10 days or so to get the correct ones back to me.


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

AbuMike said:


> UPDATE....I got the snaps in yesterday and after waiting almost 2 weeks because of their inventory. They got rushed to fill orders and sent the wrong size and shorted me half the order. I called and pitched a fit and they will make it right but I have to send these back and they will send the right ones.
> 
> Anyone wanting to cancel and get a refund i will understand just let me know thru PM. These are going back in the mail Monday and it will take 10 days or so to get the correct ones back to me.



I wish that would be an issue for me.  Not hitting the surf until June here.  Sorry you ran into a hassle. I can wait patiently here.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks for the update and sorry for the poor service


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

Mike, any update on this? Heading East for Memorial day and hoping to have them to try. Thanks!


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

Any word on this? Starting to gather up tackle and such for my season to start.  Bass have been fun, but it's time to hit the surf.


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

Anyone get their swivels? I have sent a few emails to Mike in the past weeks and now am not getting replied. Still haven't received anything.


----------



## mossers (Sep 15, 2009)

I've not received mine. Mike hasn't posted on the boards since 5/13.


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

I received mine sometime over the weekend. They were in my mailbox last night when I got home!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

just to let everyone know. i finally did get them in and have started shipping. all will be out to everyone shortly.


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

Thanks Mike. I am looking for em.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I have asked everyone who paid with Paypal to include their "screen name" or "handle" with the Paypal. Most did not. This has been a nightmare....Please pm me with your real name so I can make sure not to miss anyone....


----------



## fleaflicker (Jul 24, 2014)

I am sure it is a lot of work and we do thank you for your efforts
Many...such as me, may have ordered prior to your request to include the screen name on the PP. That request was not made until over 1000 were sold. I did however follow up with a PM and an email containing all the info. on each to tie it together as neatly for you as I could.

Dave Buechler
[email protected]




AbuMike said:


> I have asked everyone who paid with Paypal to include their "screen name" or "handle" with the Paypal. Most did not. This has been a nightmare....Please pm me with your real name so I can make sure not to miss anyone....


----------



## Grcrygtr (Aug 30, 2012)

Have all the orders been shipped? 
Thanks


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Been waiting patiently also 
Thanks


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Getting them out as quickly as possible. Sorry but this but has been a royal PIA.


----------



## cthulhu (Jul 26, 2014)

Sinker slides were sitting in my mailbox today. Thanks very much, Mike, I know group buys can be horrendous to pull off, but it was in time for me to hit the surf for the first time this year, leaving next Monday. 

All good here!


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey Mike, Anyone back out on you, leaving you with extras?


----------



## edc (Dec 17, 2002)

Mike, got the sinker slides today. Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

still not received mine... I have pm you my screen name and real name and addy.... what else do you need????????


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

Mike ONE Huge Thank You

Got mine today


----------



## DrumBum (Apr 25, 2013)

Received mine yesterday! Thanks again Mike. I know this has been a headache but I, and I assume most all of us, GREATLY appreciate your efforts!


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Received mine yesterday. Thanks for doing this Mike, I really appreciate it.

John


----------



## LONGGONE (Jun 2, 2005)

You still in the process of shipping these out Mike? Thanks


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

LONGGONE said:


> You still in the process of shipping these out Mike? Thanks


Last 5 will go out this week. Sorry for all the delays, this one has been a b!%@#..


----------



## Grcrygtr (Aug 30, 2012)

Haven't received mine. Have they all been shipped? 
Thanks


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

I know when you first ordered these you had to order a lot of 1000 pieces. Did they all get sold or are there still some left over you need to sell. Be willing to pick some up from you if there are any you need to sell.
Thanks


----------



## FishPharm (Mar 29, 2009)

Haven't received mine and sent you a message a few days ago, no response yet. Any updates?


----------



## Grcrygtr (Aug 30, 2012)

Has everyone else got these? Have they all been shipped? Still waiting patiently.


----------



## LONGGONE (Jun 2, 2005)

Haven't received mine also


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

finally got mine last week or so


----------



## RaccooonEyes (Oct 22, 2014)

Haven't got mine. Please let me know the update. Thanks!


----------



## Grcrygtr (Aug 30, 2012)

Still nothing.. I would like the slides or my money back.


----------



## RaccooonEyes (Oct 22, 2014)

Still haven't received mine. Have they all been sent out? Thanks.


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Mike hasn't been active on the site for over a month. He has done these group buys a couple times before and seemed to be very reliable. Does any one know him and know if he is ok?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Longgone yours are on the way.....

Fishpharm, yours are on the way...

RaccooonEyes, Grcrygtr and AnthonyUSGC,,,,I have asked a number of times for you to PM me your real name and or mailing address both in the thread and or thru PM. I can not ship without this info which I still do not have. I'm sure you sent the Paypal but without this info I can't match it to a screen name and without an address I can't ship...


----------



## Grcrygtr (Aug 30, 2012)

Guess it didn't go through last time. I sent another pm. Thanks again


----------



## lawless (Nov 17, 2012)

If you have any Xtra let me know


----------



## RaccooonEyes (Oct 22, 2014)

AbuMike said:


> Longgone yours are on the way.....
> 
> Fishpharm, yours are on the way...
> 
> RaccooonEyes, Grcrygtr and AnthonyUSGC,,,,I have asked a number of times for you to PM me your real name and or mailing address both in the thread and or thru PM. I can not ship without this info which I still do not have. I'm sure you sent the Paypal but without this info I can't match it to a screen name and without an address I can't ship...


Pm sent. Sorry about that. Thought I had sent my info already.


----------



## LONGGONE (Jun 2, 2005)

Got em Mike. Can't say thanks enough!


----------



## Grcrygtr (Aug 30, 2012)

Did you not get my pm. Still haven't received mine.


----------



## Grcrygtr (Aug 30, 2012)

Got em! Thanks!


----------

